# ISM or Whiteline rear sway bar?



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

NO one has a rear sway bar and wants to comment???? I have read about whiteline, but curious is ISM much different or installs differently or easier. LOL


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Inpatient? Your not going to find a answer for this question in under 30 min.

Not many people have either of these products. 
I've seen more people buy the ISM rear brace than the other. They could also feel a noticeable difference in how the rear end is planted. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Inpatient? Your not going to find a answer for this question in under 30 min.
> 
> Not many people have either of these products.
> I've seen more people buy the ISM rear brace than the other. They could also feel a noticeable difference in how the rear end is planted.
> ...



Thanks for your answer. First of all I'm talking about adding a rear sway bar not a useless rear brace. Those things don't do sh*t for handling. Been there done that.. I have had a ton of performance cars and just want a little more stability in curves and turns in my non performance compact daily driver. Second if you read before you type you will notice the times of my posts. First one in at 12:27 AM. Second one is 12.5 hours later at 1:07 PM. Plus there quite a few posts on guys adding a rear sway bar. SO this isn't some obscure topic IMO.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Terrible T , I do not have one of those Bars either . Have not needed one since I do not drive on a race track in which I would need to improve the handling in the corners !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wassup guys...

Cyclonic you ever heard of respecting your elders? Also respecting other members? No need for this. If brian bothers you so much put him on ignore. But do not go and disrespect other members around here. You should also know better than to call anyone an old bag. That is way out of line... and nobody deserves that. 

And guess what? Brian is part of the cruzetalk family so of you don't like it. Block him. So please we will only say this once. Thanks!

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Personally I did not post any thing that I would consider offensive to another member !
If Lilredjet would like to purchase a sway bar of his preference and disect that sway bar he would be entitled to Post up his personel experiences with said sway bar !
On another note I was able to read that post from a newb whom will remain unnoticed
Until he can display a willingness to express positive input about sway bars and why one would think about utilizing one on a DD


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit and I have cleaned up this thread. Let's keep this civil. lilredjet has a question on sway bars for the Cruze. Although many of us will never install one if he wants to do so that's his choice. He is simply looking for question is which sway bar is the best choice.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

nice erase my post... when i speak truth. I will probably go with the rear ISM sway bar in the spring. Seems apples to oranges between the 2 brands.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Simple....there both the same.ISM sells whitelines bars so it is whitelines bar lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

lilredjet said:


> nice erase my post... when i speak truth. I will probably go with the rear ISM sway bar in the spring. Seems apples to oranges between the 2 brands.


Your post was deleted because it participated in a flame war. You give yourself too much credit if you think we deleted it for "speaking the truth."

Sent from mobile.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Your post was deleted because it participated in a flame war. You give yourself too much credit if you think we deleted it for "speaking the truth."
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Lots of class here . Thanks. I thought the bars looked similar. 

Happy Thanksgiving to any Canadian brothers here!

Gotta save for a C6Z. Need to be with performance people again! No offense.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

lilredjet said:


> Lots of class here . Thanks. I thought the bars looked similar.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to any Canadian brothers here!
> 
> Gotta save for a C6Z. Need to be with performance people again! No offense.


Lol why do people buy these cars then complain about performance? Do people not see a 1.4l motor on the brochure?

No offense tho.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You know lilredjet, this discussion could have ended with a "The bars looked familiar thanks guys, happy thanksgiving". But you just keep pushing buttons. Relax man. 

So i am locking this thread. Because we really don't want to have yet another flame war and your question was answered.


----------

